

How easily do you fall for linkbait? - henning

Am I the only one who sees right through all these "Top 5 funny/greatest/cool/whatever X" posts?<p>It works (it gets links), but, I dunno, any book on search engine optimization lists linkbaiting of the kind that rules the Digg front page as the best way to attract people who use the Internet as a substitute for television.
======
ivankirigin
Yah, I'm curious how people expect to improve their blog/business beyond the
immediate rush.

If it's just an ad house, the business of posting pictures of funny cats and
top-N lists is pretty sustainable.

But who would attrack users of a real system like that? In that sense, I see
the space of sites that linkbait, as you put it, as orthogonal to real
services and social content.

~~~
ivankirigin
define: "attrack" - a combination of attack and attract. etymology: dyslexia.

------
jraines
That's interesting. Can you provide a link to more info on that theory?
Because I recently switched off my cable tv in hopes of being more productive,
but my answer to your question would be "pretty easily". Actually, now that I
think about, the time when I was most susceptible was when I spent a lot of
time surfing productivity blogs; those are rife with those kind of posts.

------
euccastro
I click some of these "Top X whatever" because I know in the worst case I
won't have to read the actual article; only skim the titles in bold. Most
articles are not worth even that, but the few exceptions pay off the little
time I waste in the lame ones.

